# panties request



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

my wife wants me to wear her panties to bed and let her call me shirley. i am fine with it, but worry she might change her mind after we start, then I'll feel dumb. what to do?


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Do it. Only manly men can truly wear panties. Manly men and women, I mean.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What kind of panties?


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> What kind of panties?


The flossier the panties, the better.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> The flossier the panties, the better.


that goes without saying


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope your going to wear the matching bra too !!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

kilgore said:


> my wife wants me to wear her panties to bed and let her call me shirley. i am fine with it, but worry she might change her mind after we start, then I'll feel dumb. what to do?


Get a VAR for the car.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Shirley is such an old fashioned name. Maybe she should call you something more modern like Emily or Jennifer.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

If you feel dumb don't do it.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

kilgore said:


> my wife wants me to wear her panties to bed and let her call me shirley. i am fine with it, but worry she might change her mind after we start, then I'll feel dumb. what to do?


Tell her to wear your clothes and a strapon and call her Butch, then you will both feel dumb if she changes her mind.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Get a VAR for the car.


Excellent...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jules1990 (Jun 13, 2013)

I am ever more curious, is this a role play type thing or just her wanting to see you dressed in her knickers?

I bought my husband a man thong, he is not an Adonis but he does look super sexy in it 

Maybe you should suggest that she buys you something sexy of your own as opposed to wearing hers?

Do you allow or encourage her to anally play with you? If it is something you like or enjoy then maybe do the whole strap on thing and reverse roles for a night?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Think of it as paths. You love your wife want to please her, this is not a path you can start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Put on some rouge and dangly earrings too. You won't feel dumb because you'll be FABULOUS!


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't forget the F-Me heels.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Are the panties "your style" do they flatter you? If so carry on. Say no to granny panties!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

What about if you put brown streaks in her fave pair? This may create relationship resentment, and cause her to have an affair. I suggest you go to the MMSL website and read there, plus read ftfy shades of gray.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Did a bunch of people just lose bets somewhere that forced them to come trolling in this neighborhood?


----------

